# Is it worth it?



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello,

My uncle owns property in southern Arkansas. He had quite a few trees blow down this past winter, some of which are walnut. He has asked if I would be interested in the logs to have them sawn into lumber. The only catch is I'm in Northern WI. Mapquest says 800 miles one way. So, I would have to drive down with a truck and trailer and pick them up, then have them milled once back. The local sawmill charges $100 per thousand board feet to mill and $200 per thousand to kiln dry.

Those of you with experience, is it worth it? I know walnut is pricey but, this seems a bit extreme. As of now, I don't have any projects I need walnut for, but if a guy had some, I'm sure I could come up with something.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Depends on what he has, if its bunch of logs then I would say yes. I would not worry about Kiln drying the walnut. It will stay darker if you air dry it. If were talking a couple thousand board feet I would be all over it. Just me, but I ended up with a ton of figured cherry for about $600 once it was all said and done. the drive would be the only thing getting in my way.....


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

*mill on site*

Why not find a band saw mill in the area there, and haul back only the milled lumber? Leave the slabs there (scraps) and haul back only the lumber that is worth keeping. Not all logs will be good.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

old toymaker said:


> Why not find a band saw mill in the area there, and haul back only the milled lumber? Leave the slabs there (scraps) and haul back only the lumber that is worth keeping. Not all logs will be good.


:clap: We have a winner for the good advice of the day.


----------

